# Dichondra?



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I made a ridiculous impulse buy a few weeks ago on a flat of this clover-like grass, thinking I could use it for a vivarium. After getting it home, I then had second thoughts.

Anyone tried using this?

David Knight
Tempe, AZ


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

dvknight said:


> I made a ridiculous impulse buy a few weeks ago on a flat of this clover-like grass, thinking I could use it for a vivarium. After getting it home, I then had second thoughts.
> 
> Anyone tried using this?
> 
> ...


David,

I know that dichondra is a perrenial groundcover and needs a lot of light. It is actually used as a grass alternative for people who want a more ornamental look to their yard. I don't know how well it will do in a terrarium setting, but if you try it out and it works well...let us know!

Justin


----------

